# World City Rebus #1



## debodun (Jul 1, 2021)

Identify the city by the suggested graphic.


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 1, 2021)

*Canberra*


----------



## debodun (Jul 2, 2021)

You got it, Pink Biz.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 2, 2021)

*Bangkok*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 2, 2021)

Pink Biz said:


> *Bangkok*


Winner winner, chicken dinner!


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2021)

Hey I was going to use that, but a slightly different graphic.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 3, 2021)

Great minds think alike, or so I've heard.  Let's try another one!


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 3, 2021)

Denmark?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 3, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> Denmark?


@Owlivia Pick your prize, you're the winner!


----------



## Owlivia (Jul 3, 2021)

Laughed at the imagery apropos.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 3, 2021)

Owlivia said:


> Laughed at the imagery apropos.


I try my best, thank you!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Sunny (Jul 3, 2021)

Well, I see you are from Columbus, Ohio, and the three ships certainly fit the Columbus part, but the heart?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 3, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Well, I see you are from Columbus, Ohio, and the three ships certainly fit the Columbus part, but the heart?


Yep, that's what I was aiming for. It's a stretch, the heart but it does have a bit of a heart shape, or so it's been said. For a while our license plates carried this motto -


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Do you have I (heart) Columbus t-shirts, like the ones from NY?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 4, 2021)

@Sunny I’m not so sure about I  Columbus shirts but Ohio heart shirts are common, *see here *and I do have one of these that I wear from time to time -


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 4, 2021)

Anyone know what place this is?


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2021)

its the wall where  Humpty Dumpty took a great fall !!


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2021)

Minnesota


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 4, 2021)

@tinytn No, it represents a real place and Humpty Dumpty is only half of the clue actually, try again. It may be a bit obscure but I’m sure that someone will figure it out.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 4, 2021)

@debodun Huh uh


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2021)

that can of Mountain Dew looks very suspicious. eh??


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 4, 2021)

tinytn said:


> that can of Mountain Dew looks very suspicious. eh??


Perhaps


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2021)

*Walgreens ??    *


----------



## Sunny (Jul 4, 2021)

Give us a hint. What kind of place is it?  (Country, state, building, etc.)


----------



## tinytn (Jul 4, 2021)

*no hints til i get my previous answer .please..

and my answer was Walgreens ,,*


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 4, 2021)

@tinytn Survey says ... nuh uh


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 4, 2021)

It's a town/village


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 4, 2021)

Maybe this one is a bit easier.


----------



## debodun (Jul 4, 2021)

Argentina


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 4, 2021)

debodun said:


> Argentina


@debodun Bingo, we have a winner!


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 5, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> Anyone know what place this is?


It seems as though this one is a little hard to figure out so here’s a clue. The first part of one of these things and the last part of the other, are unnecessary. If that still doesn’t help though, you can see the place that I had in mind at *THIS LINK*. Don’t click it though if you don’t want to know. You have been warned!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 5, 2021)

This is probably wrong, but could it be Frank Lloyd Wright's house, Fallingwater?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 5, 2021)

No but it’s great to see that you’re a thinker. I am too!


----------



## Sunny (Jul 6, 2021)

Yeah, so as they used to say, that and 50 cents will get me a cup of coffee!   

No more inspirations about Humpty sitting on that wall.  Want to give us a hint, or the answer?


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jul 6, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Yeah, so as they used to say, that and 50 cents will get me a cup of coffee!
> 
> No more inspirations about Humpty sitting on that wall.  Want to give us a hint, or the answer?


I did that already. Look at post #33


----------

